# e machines



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

A friend of mine just got an e machine. Has anyone had one? And what to expect. 

prospect


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

Cheap [components] and Cheerful [they work dont they ] for everyday use but not heavy gaming or graphics work,dont expect top notch components or high spec machines.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks doggard. I told him to get a Dell. But he wouldn't listen.
He knows nothing about pc's. I have heard some good stuff about Dell. But there tech support is out of India. Not easy to understand if you spesk english.
I don't like hp or Gateway because of the way you have to do the recovery. hp has 6 disk's, Dell has one.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

Weeell Dell too have a reputation of sorts when it comes to upgrading the system but at the end of the day you get what you pay for.
As long as he`s happy ignorance is bliss[just dont tell him I said that ]


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah you got that right! I'll keep it our secret. 

prospect


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi doggard
I have a emachine that I have been using for 4 years, It came loaded with garbage that I deleted like you have to do with Dell. And the tech support was a joke from the beginning like Dell. I installed a larger hard drive and a sound card and it has been running at least 10 hours a day for 4 years and not one single problem with the hardware. It came with 98se and every time I format I have to delete the garbage again but that is the only thing I have found wrong so far. If I were asked if emachine was the computer to buy I would say no. I suggest building your own or having one built with the components you desire.


----------



## dpvu (Dec 27, 2003)

I agree. I've had experiences with emachines before, just don't expect a computer with high end parts or software and it's defenetly not a PC for gaming. For everyday use, they're okay but like the poster above, I'd rather build my own PC.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

If you want to save you the trouble next time then you need to image the working operating system to either another partition or burn it to a CDR with either Ghost or True Image.
Then next time it will take all of about 20 minutes to get it back as it was when you started.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

I had an Emachines, i didn't like it that much, as far as gaming uses goes, it isn't every good for gaming, and can't be used for heavy things such as gaming, and it did crash some times, and i especially didn't like the crap Celeron processor that it came with. I now own a Dell, a let me tell you this thing can do anything and everything that the Emachines couldn't and the P4 processor is so much smoother than that of the Celeron i had. Emachines is good for a kid's computer, or a small buisness computer, but it isn't good for gaming and things beyond that to. That's my opinion, i would just get a Dell next time. Even though Emachines is very cheap, you get what u pay for.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

I am a casual user. Is the Emachines computer good for email, word processing, surfing the web, spreadsheet and data base work?

I am not a gamer and I don't have multiple apps open at one time. I would like your opinion as to the quality of the hardware
and the support.

Thanks for your advice...


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

> _Originally posted by skyman:_
> *I am a casual user. Is the Emachines computer good for email, word processing, surfing the web, spreadsheet and data base work?
> 
> I am not a gamer and I don't have multiple apps open at one time. I would like your opinion as to the quality of the hardware
> ...


E Machines are considered the "Yugo" of computers.. If the price is right it might be worth getting. Support is a joke at best.

Most times if you do some shopping around you can get a better computer for less. shopping

DellSB - Dimension 4600 2.66Ghz P4 Tower with 512MB DDR SDRAM, 40GB HD, CD-ROM for $499 with FREE Shipping! (Posted by: Lights)
You get a dimension 4600 desktop (based on Intel`s i865p chipset with an 8x AGP slot and two S-ATA ports) with a speedy Pentium 4 2.66Ghz processor, a free upgrade to a full 512MB of Dual Channel DDR SDRAM memory, 40GB HD, Windows XP Home, and a 1 year in home warranty! There`s free shipping and no rebate to send in. You can also save up to $150 on a select monitor.


----------



## doggard (Oct 18, 2002)

One easy response would be for me to say do a search for requests of support for e-machines and form your own opinion.


----------



## skyman (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks for the advice.

I think I will look past the "Yugo"...


----------



## emluvr (Feb 23, 2004)

I disagree about emachines. I own a newer model and it has not disappointed me in the least. To get top quality for the lowest price, I would not recommend emachines, Dell, or any other bundled desktop. Building your own is the way to go. I did not feel comfortable taking up the task of building my own yet and decided to fork over $600 for a new desktop (monitor included). 

It has an Athlon 2600 cpu, 80 bg hard drive, 512mb memory, cd-rw/dvd rom, 6-1 media reader. This computer can be used for gaming. It will perform exceptionally well under any pressure you can dish out. To make good for gaming, just add a fan or 2 (doesn't come with fans but has a spot for one on the back), a graphics card, and maybe a new power supply. 

Mine sees a lot of use and is extremely fast and stable. And yes, I use it for low end games because I have not installed a graphics card yet. It performs well. Upgrades are inexpensive and if done carefully will ensure it lasts a long time. As long as it has an Athlon cpu and enough memory, it will take a lot of abuse. 

Don't think you can use a Dell for gaming either. They do not supply adequate cooling. Any prebuilt computer would be insufficient and would need modifications to prevent overheating and increase stability.


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Emachines are fine for the casual computer user. You don't need the ability to upgrade to a $300 graphics card, another $200 worth OCing RAM if you all you do is browse the web, answer emails, and make word documents. 

Although, the life of the machine is hindered by its lack of upgradeability.... its upgradeablity falls well within the relm of the casual user, RAM, Hard-drives, and CD/DVD drives, and USB usually handles the rest. 

RE: Customer service support. I always question this whenever someone that builds custom boxes (as do I) cites customer support as a reason not to buy a pre-built machine. Honestly, what customer service do you get with you custom box? We've all be through the scenario. You call tech support for your motherboard manufacture, they tell its not their problem, you have to call tech support for you video card manufacture.... they tell the problem is not theirs and to call your motherboard manufacture....Grrrr....


----------



## kcracer (Mar 10, 2004)

As an EX computer builder, Dell owner etc. I have a eMachine with a P4 and I bought it 2 years ago and it is the best $ value I have spent on computers. My first was a New apple IIE, so, no you know I an old Geezer! My eMachine is a T4165 with a 1.6 P4 Processor and I have added memory to make it 1GIG total. I am only a casual gamer (Dirt racer game) Those that noted the eMachine is not a Gamers dream are correct! The 32MB AGP 3D card that is stock does fine for Photo shop, etc. but can't keep up gaming. 
Having said all that, My two years of everyday operation has been
flawless in the hardware department. Windows xp with all its minor faults is still better than those before it. I run A Kerio software firewall, a NAT router Firewall and Use Grisoft AVG ativirus, and, are quite happy with my antique emachine!


----------



## hoopkidups (Mar 4, 2004)

Although I don't own an emachines computer myself, i have been eyeing the new ones for a while. Athlon 3000+, 512 MB RAM, 160 GB Hard Drive, DVD-Rom, CDRW... it's great value considering the $650 dollar cost. The only reason i haven't jumped at the offer is because of the lower-end graphics card. It's a bit better than before, but you can never game too hard with an integrated card


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

I have an eMachines as well and am more than happy with it.
It has run flawlessly for at least 12 hours every day since 1st August '02. I do not use it for games or any other kind of heavy
work. There is an extended warranty to make it 5 years. I wouldn't have bought it without the extra warranty. I still saved
about £300.00 on the setup I bought in 1998. That is including printer and scanner.
40GB HDD. 256ram. XP Home. They have only been on sale here for 2 or 3 years.
Reading through the thread it would seem they're "not too bad".

The Packard Bell scanner packed in and it was replaced with a better spec. scanner, "no questions asked" so I would be pretty hopeful if the tower packed in. 
Also CD-R, DVD.


----------



## desp (Mar 28, 2004)

Just a question about changing a mb on the emachine system. After plugging everything into the new motherboard and booting up for the first time, it says "windows cannot boot up," and gives me several choices. I reformatted using the restore cd's but to no avail. The same problem persists. I also tried setting it up using my brother's win xp disk, not the emachines one, but can't repair b/c it asks for an administrator password. Any idea where I can find that?

I don't know how these emachines are setup; maybe they won't allow swapping of mobos. The one I'm trying to install is an Asus a7v266-c.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

